# SatPC32  Orbitron?  ???

## RA0WKQ

3 ,  , ,   ...
   SatPC32 12.8,     ,    (  , )..     .   ???
   ,  ..  .?

----------


## RA0WKQ

...   .  ,    ..
 , - ?.      Loc: NO53rc,    ...
       -(CT-17).
 145 - IC-706,  430 - IC-375.
    .

----------


## RA0WKQ

,  ,    ..
  ,  ...
    , ...73!!! !

----------


## ua0acu

!
     ""
   UA0ACU

----------


## RA0WKQ

RA0JV, ... 73!

----------


## RU6AI

> Oleg(EX8MLT)
> 
> ,       
> 
> 
>  .    Hallosat!


    TS-790.   ?  .Dll    TS 2000 , , 790  ...(  ...)

----------


## RK1AT

> Hallosat   ?


     ,      .

----------


## DL8RCB

> , ...73!!! !


to SergiK:
         pcsat32?
73

----------


## DL8RCB

> pcsat32,


    ,    
73

----------


## RN3GP

> 5


     ?
   ,    .

----------


## RA0WKQ

*DL8RCB*,  ...          ICOM-706?   ,    ..? 73!!

----------


## UA0DBX

? 4   .      .

----------


## RK1AT

> ?


 


> 


   ,      ,        .

----------


## RK1AT

> Wisp DDE Client

----------

ua9uem Alexandr

----------


## RK1AT

> .........


,  ,    .

----------


## Serg

> ,    .


,  :     "  "  aprs,               ua0dbx           ?

----------


## Serg

> ,      !


 ,      UA0DBX,   ,      .





> ,    .


   . -        SAT ,      ...

----------


## UA0DBX

,             http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...109#post496109          ,   Orbitron ,        :Smile:      CAT -    ,      FM,    SSB  CW      ,            ,   .             . RIG TS-2OOO ( - ).

----------

R0WY

----------


## UA6ATG

sdr console  v3 . ?  (  kenwood ) :  1)          (  )   ""      ?     ?

----------


## UA6ATG

> - .
>     ?


   "" ?    ?   (     QO-100)  SDR     RTL SDR    RSP .

----------


## UA6ATG

> sdr console v3    .       ?


..     ?   CAT        .    ?     ,     ...

----------

UA6ATG

----------


## DL8RCB

> sdr console v3 . ?


  : "- SAT  ""      ".

----------

